# recommendation needed Choir and orchestal work



## ferito (Jun 28, 2016)

I`m looking for a choral work to complete a concert program with orchestra
We are going to play Dvorak´s mass in D op 86 and I need a piece of about 10 min with a similar orchestra:

2 oboes
2 bassoons
2 horns
2 trumpets
3 trombones
timpani
organ
strings

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ferito said:


> I`m looking for a choral work to complete a concert program with orchestra
> We are going to play Dvorak´s mass in D op 86 and I need a piece of about 10 min with a similar orchestra:
> 
> 2 oboes
> ...


Perhaps acomposer on this site will writhe something for you.


----------

